# Touch screen recovery



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anyone seen anymore word or work on this for the thunderbolt? If so could someone post alink my search has turned up nuthing

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

If you are reffering to a full touch sensative ui then try team win. http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 13, 2011)

TWRP 2.0 is amazing! I've said it before and I'll say it again. This recovery is the benchmark by which the next generation of recoveries will be compared. I hope their next step will be to add the color theming back as a standard feature. That is the ONE thing I miss and, it would be awesome on 2.0!


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

TeamWin has actually ceased development on twrp after a member of their team left, and are just going to focus on pushing fixes and features upstream to clockworkmod recovery, to help contribute to the community more. Here's a link to a better explination:

http://teamw.in/blog/15


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response guys. I have read up on team win recovery and there were a few negative things said but I'm still checking it out lol


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think you'll be disappointed. Real straight forward recovery very nice ui.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 13, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> TeamWin has actually ceased development on twrp after a member of their team left, and are just going to focus on pushing fixes and features upstream to clockworkmod recovery, to help contribute to the community more. Here's a link to a better explination:
> 
> http://teamw.in/blog/15


Wow! That sucks and, is quite surprising considering how badly they owned CWM with 2.0


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> TWRP 2.0 is amazing! I've said it before and I'll say it again. This recovery is the benchmark by which the next generation of recoveries will be compared. I hope their next step will be to add the color theming back as a standard feature. That is the ONE thing I miss and, it would be awesome on 2.0!


Agreed! I've had no bugs, and found nothing that doesn't work! And it's actually pleasant to use!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> TeamWin has actually ceased development on twrp after a member of their team left, and are just going to focus on pushing fixes and features upstream to clockworkmod recovery, to help contribute to the community more. Here's a link to a better explination:
> 
> http://teamw.in/blog/15


Wow, that does suck!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

What about ext4s touch recovery...it honestly is amazing

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 13, 2011)

Mattes said:


> What about ext4s touch recovery...it honestly is amazing
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


New one on me. I've heard of an Ext4 partition but, I never knew about a developer named ext4 who made a recovery. Got a link?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeap.

I haven't gotten the chance to use the new touch version, but it was my favorite recovery on my Inc2


----------

